# Kegerator circulation fan help



## LiquidCurrency (15/10/14)

Hi guys, 
I have a BF-163 kegerator. The type that Keg King use, triple cornys with the font on top.
It has a spot for a circulation fan inside to the right with a plug there but no fan. 
Could anyone comment on a part number of one that will fit the same plug?
It has a DC output of 16V and measures 50mm between the square screw holes. (Don't mind the wide screw holes, they're for the plastic cover)
See pic attached. 
Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## TidalPete (15/10/14)

My Keggerator came with a fan already installed from CraftBrewer so can't really help you here but take a look at the Font Snake. You won't be sorry. :super: 

http://www.digitalhomebrew.com/font-snake


----------



## hathro (15/10/14)

Does the font snake need to be on continuously or just for a while before you want to pour a beer?


----------



## TidalPete (15/10/14)

Turn it on 20 minutes or so before you plan to pour your first.


----------



## LiquidCurrency (16/10/14)

TidalPete said:


> My Keggerator came with a fan already installed from CraftBrewer so can't really help you here but take a look at the Font Snake. You won't be sorry. :super:
> 
> http://www.digitalhomebrew.com/font-snake


Tidalpete, any chance you could have a look at your fan and look for a part number or a manufacturers details by chance?


----------



## TidalPete (16/10/14)

Sorry LC but unable to access fan to find any details.

These kegerators come in many brands & versions & I'm not at all sure if every kegerator on the market actually comes from the one manufacturer in China but stand to be corrected.
What I do know is that for various reasons the supplied fans fail sooner or later (they run 24\7) & that many brewers then add own their home-made versions (read computer fans) or get something like the Font Snake.
Hope this helps?


----------



## LiquidCurrency (16/10/14)

Ok cheers TP, I figure that's why it's missing probably packed it in! Will hunt ebay for something suitable.


----------



## LiquidCurrency (16/10/14)

I'll get a font snake too, but I don't want cool air being lost up the font 24/7. I'll try put a timer on it so it stays on for a few hours at the push of a button.


----------



## QldKev (16/10/14)

Not sure, but you may find the power supply to the fan is from an unregulated power supply. So without a load it may read 16v dc, but with a fan connected it may only produce 12v dc. I would connect a pc fan up and re-test the voltage with the load. Then you could use a 12v dc blower. http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/MF5015S12M-50x15mm-2Pin-DC-12V-0-06A-Blower-Cooling-Fan-for-PC-Computer-/400719938538?pt=AU_Components&hash=item5d4cc503ea


----------

